# So confused about engines...



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

I just bought a 1992 Nissan 240SX Fastback. It is in AWESOME condition without even a single dent on the car. I bought it from a guy who was the original owner. Anyhow I don't know how to tell what motor is in the car so does anyone know what kind of motor is in this year? Also my big question is this... I here so many people talking about SR20DET swaps and red tops, black tops, and all sorts of other motor codes but what I want to know is if I eventually plan to swap a motor in here which one is my best bet to go with, what different motors do I have to choose from, where can I get a swap, which motors fit easier with less modifications and what cars are these motors coming from? Forgive me for my ignorance but I am coming from DSM's so this is ALL new to me, any help is appreciated!

Thanks
-Chris


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to Nissan.

The first- and only- answer I'll give you is that you have an S13 chassis (89-94) and your engine is a KA24DE. all US-spec 91-98 240s had that engine, just in different configurations (OBD-I and OBD-II).

For engine swaps, that stuff has been covered a kazillion times on dozens of different forums so there's no point in me repeating it yet again. read through the SR20 forum here as well as the relevant posts in the S13 and S14 forums.
There are also many other 240-relevant forums outside of these that are useful and helpful. Do a bit of searching and you'll find more info than you could ever possibly digest.


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

Alright sounds good, are there any particular threads on this site or other sites that might help me decide what engine to go with? Bottom line is I want to go boosted but it dawned on me that I could just Turbocharge the KA24DE that is in the car if I rebuilt the motor for a Turbo you know? I don't know if that would be better than going with some sort of JDM motor however...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Many people have turbo'd the KA24DE with great success. Likewise many have installed the SR20DET.

Both setups are reliable if done correctly. The cost for either setup is approximately the same.

The turbo'd KA will provide higher power levels at the lower RPMs, while the SR will provide high power levels at much higher RPMs.

The choice is your preference of performance driving.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

The SR20DET and the CA18DET are better engines than the KA by far. And they both use existing mounts and bolt right up


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey, im new here but i have been a member on NICO for a while. There are literally TONS of information, articles, write-ups and walkthroughs and helpful users over there, even some professional builders, drivers and sponsors that can provide supplemental help if youre in need.

s-chassis general chat

forum specific to the ka motor

the articles section

between here and there, you should have all the info youll ever need!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Which forum are those links supposed to go to? The lovely admins here seem to have edited your links so they don't point to a website. It is getting agravating they have been doing this more and more lately... I guess the new owners are paranoid that someone might actually get some good info from another forum - so they block it, and don't allow us to discuss it. Seems kind of childish to me.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

the links go to nico club.com without a space in them check it out.


----------

